# BIKESDIRECT/Motobecane & others



## NOCTORIOUS00 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello people,

I don't know, but if Motobecane is anything like the customer service at one of the only places that sell it ( BIKESDIRECT). I would not buy it. I recently purchased a KESTREL RT700 from BIKESDIRECT and they are trying to give me a credit of 25 bucks because they sent me a damaged bike. According to a guy named Mike Spratt my option is to send it back then they give me my money back (maybe minus shipping he wasn't specific)or the 25 dollar credit.

ARE YOU KIDDING? THEY SENT ME A DAMAGED BIKE!!!!
They won't replace because they don't have anymore!!!!!!

I wonder what my legal options are?

Maybe sue if they don't make me whole (purchase from another vendor and request my award be the diffrence in price?

anyway USE EXTREME CAUTION:mad2:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Now that your vent is over. what should you expect? Things can get damaged in shipping. It happens. The item you wanted was on closeout, and they ran out. That happens too. No supplier can just wish for extras to suddenly appear.

What more do you want?




BTW--The "guy named Mike Spratt" is the CEO of BikesDirect, and posts here on RBR---he's actually a fairly reasonable guy-by all the dealings and fixings of grievances I've seen him fix on RBR. It sounds like he was being farily reasonable, in your case too. And you want to sue him?????????


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*+1...Bikesdirect doesn't deserve this*

+1...Bikesdirect doesn't deserve this...Stuff happens and Mike acted reasonably....and while I'm still suspicious of first time pro-BD posters, I'm equally suspicious of first time BD bashers.....


----------



## NOCTORIOUS00 (Jun 28, 2008)

#1 The bike was absolutely not damaged in transit. The box was old but I give them credit, the bike was packed very nicely. The areas in question had protective foam around them. I'll post pixs of the damage. 

#2 Not that I don't believe you but how do you know that Mike Spratt is the CEO, the Better Business Bureau shows David Sander as the primary for both BIKESDIRECT and Cycle Spectrum.

#3 I made a purchase, also sometimes know as a contract between two parties. Is it ok to say "ohh sorry you caught the damage on the product we sent you. Lets just forget that we made this agreement. 

#4 I'm probably not the first to get that same bike and have an issue with it but they hoped I'd be ok with it :idea:


----------



## NOCTORIOUS00 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Exhibit A*

This is one of my major issues as to the damage. 


https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f139/joseantonio1010/P1010121.jpg :cryin:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Didn't Mike offer to refund your money if you sent it back? Send it back and get a refund......I'm not a big fan of BD but you're making this harder than it is..Sure you are disappointed that your bike is damaged but BD is willing to make good.....What else can they do at this point???


----------



## NOCTORIOUS00 (Jun 28, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Didn't Mike offer to refund your money if you sent it back? Send it back and get a refund......I'm not a big fan of BD but you're making this harder than it is..Sure you are disappointed that your bike is damaged but BD is willing to make good.....What else can they do at this point???


I think they should be able to send an undamaged product to their consumers. That includes any MAKE or MODEL that they sell. 

Look, all I ask is for companies and manufactures to be fair. In most cases we as consumers can't say "You know what Mr. company? I can't make good on our deal so just forget about it" without some type of recoil. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

NOCTORIOUS00 said:


> This is one of my major issues as to the damage.
> 
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f139/joseantonio1010/P1010121.jpg :cryin:


Hi

First - thanks for your order

Second - this is the first I heard of it; however some responses are made on e-mails that automatically sign my name

Thrid - We would issue the call tag to pick that bike up; no cost to you; you would just need to repack properly and tell us when UPS can get it

Forth - assuming you can pack it in its original condition and you have not had it for months or ridden it a lot; we will give you a full refund

Last - I am very sorry you are unhappy. We do not want unhappy customers. I have no idea how this occurred; but we handle such matters for customers in the most professional way that I know of.

If you would like to PM me about this with your phone number; I can call you and see if there is any other solution you would prefer which is also something we can do [as you might guess - I can not get an extra bike if we are sold out]


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

ummmm...a scratched sticker that 99.99 percent of people wouldn't notice from 5 feet out at 20+ mph, and on a close out item? did i get that information correct? Not something i would personally have a cow about if i got it for a good price...but that's just me. I'd buff it out and see about getting a replacement sticker if it was me...again, that's just me. take with 4 advils and call a doctor in the morning.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

*It's unfortunate that your Kestrel is damaged*

It's unfortunate that your Kestrel is damaged, but consider this:

It's a Kestrel, a highly regarded bike builder.

It's a Kestrel full carbon bike.

It's a Kestrel and the only sticker anyone is ever going to notice is the one on the down tube.

It's a Kestrel and since you bought from BD I assume you shopped til you dropped and you know what kind of deal you got.

If your city/town is like mine, you won't have many options for replacing that bike locally. LBS's in my town are running out of inventory and won't replace any models until next spring.

The damage your bike sustained will in no way impede its performance.

A friend of mine who just bought a new bike did so because the owner of the LBS where he does business told him that the same bike next year will cost 20% more due to high oil prices. You can expect to pay 20% more next year for almost any bike as I don't know of any company that has figured out a way to deal with high oil prices other than to raise prices. 

I'd be disappointed, too, but probably wouldn't be so disappointed that I'd be willing to send the bike back. 

Good Luck


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I dislike BD and their marketing practices. That being said, this is a simple, innocent mistake in my opinion, and Mike is offering to make good. You aren't going to do better than that, and if you expect more you are being unreasonable.


----------



## Old Pa (Jul 4, 2008)

NOCTORIOUS00 said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING? THEY SENT ME A DAMAGED BIKE!!!!
> They won't replace because they don't have anymore!!!!!!
> 
> I wonder what my legal options are?


A scratched chainstay sticker? Can you provide corroborative proof (someone other than you) that the sticker was scratched when you received it?

If your bike was defective or damaged before shipment, then your measure of damages is the value of the bike less the value of the damaged bike. Your venue for bringing BikesDirect into court will probably be their physical place of business.

BTW, my Motobecane Century Pro showed up a couple of weeks ago well packed in an undamaged carton , assembled without incident, and has been a great ride ever since.

Good luck.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

its a shame that this ripping post is over a slightly scuffed up decal on the stay. pretty petty and i give credit for this vendor for standing behind a "close-out"


----------



## Josepi (Jul 14, 2008)

Seriously, return to bike so I can try to buy it from him. I've been flopping back and forth between a rt700 and an immortal force. 

I registered (stopped lurking) just to say that. :idea:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*That's not really damagewd like you say..*

but it's sctrached. Close-out or not, I would NOT expect a bike to show up like this. FREE RETUN SHIIPPING is more than fair. $25 credit? I would say that's ok. BD is being very reasobale about this. But I would be upset to if my bike showed up like this. Then again, what they offered would be fair enough.

BD does not deserve a bashing for this one.


----------



## Old Pa (Jul 4, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> but it's sctrached. Close-out or not, I would NOT expect a bike to show up like this. FREE RETUN SHIIPPING is more than fair. $25 credit? I would say that's ok. BD is being very reasobale about this. But I would be upset to if my bike showed up like this. Then again, what they offered would be fair enough.
> 
> BD does not deserve a bashing for this one.


He does, and you do as well. Your expectations are unreasonable; your complaints are petty. Grow up.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Old Pa said:


> He does, and you do as well. Your expectations are unreasonable; your complaints are petty. Grow up.


So you expect a bike NOT to arrive in perfect condtion if not advertised as blemished??

Wow, I have some land in FLA for you! 

My complaint is legit as well as BD solution which I agree with.

Moron!


----------



## Old Pa (Jul 4, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> So you expect a bike NOT to arrive in perfect condtion if not advertised as blemished??
> 
> Wow, I have some land in FLA for you!
> 
> ...


First, thank you for corroborating my original opinion of you. Second, we do not know what condition the closeout Kestrel was advertised as being. Third, a scratch on a chainstay decal that in no way effects functionality is the least possible damage that can be imagined, and we still don't know how it occurred. Finally, utilizing an internet forum to harangue a reputable bike dealer instead of proceeding privetely to exhaust all conventional remedies is despicable.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Now, what you are REALLY trying to say in your 1st post is:

"Hello people,

I don't know, but if Motobecane is anything like the customer service at one of the only places that sell it ( BIKESDIRECT). I would not buy it. I recently purchased a KESTREL RT700 from BIKESDIRECT and they are trying to give me a credit of 25 bucks because they sent me a bike WITH A SCRATCHED STICKER. According to a guy named Mike Spratt my option is to send it back then they give me my money back (maybe minus shipping he wasn't specific)or the 25 dollar credit.

ARE YOU KIDDING? THEY SENT ME A BIKE with a SCRATCHED STICKER!!!!
They won't replace because they don't have anymore!!!!!!

I wonder what my legal options are?

Maybe sue if they don't make me whole (purchase from another vendor and request my award be the diffrence in price?

anyway USE EXTREME CAUTION"




Wah wah wah...







NOCTORIOUS00 said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I don't know, but if Motobecane is anything like the customer service at one of the only places that sell it ( BIKESDIRECT). I would not buy it. I recently purchased a KESTREL RT700 from BIKESDIRECT and they are trying to give me a credit of 25 bucks because they sent me a damaged bike. According to a guy named Mike Spratt my option is to send it back then they give me my money back (maybe minus shipping he wasn't specific)or the 25 dollar credit.
> 
> ...


----------



## bjornm (Jun 30, 2008)

Old Pa said:


> First, thank you for corroborating my original opinion of you. Second, we do not know what condition the closeout Kestrel was advertised as being. Third, a scratch on a chainstay decal that in no way effects functionality is the least possible damage that can be imagined, and we still don't know how it occurred. Finally, utilizing an internet forum to harangue a reputable bike dealer instead of proceeding privetely to exhaust all conventional remedies is despicable.


BD sells bikes as new and "factory direct", so it is fair to expect a new bike.

When I buy a new product I expect it to be in perfect condition and scratched is certainly not perfect condition. I assume that most people would agree.

What is to be expected from a good company after an incident as this is that they should offer a choice of credit or a free return, which they did.

The user is quite naturally disappointed but BD handled the incident quite correctly in this case.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Your looking at legal options over a scratched sticker?????

Wow...you really need to get a life


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

hayduke1972 said:


> Your looking at legal options over a scratched sticker?????
> 
> Wow...you really need to get a life


I am not even sure the OP was real...Mike didnt know who he was even though the OP supposedly talked with him...and the OP hasnt posted since his original complaint. At any rate, I would agree...sounds like he is looking for a free ride...pardon the punage.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

If anything, this makes me more confident in BD. I don't think I could handle running my own business if people were going to sue me for a scratched sticker, even after I offered a refund. My bikes have scratches all over them, cause... I ...err... you know... um... ride them!


----------

